# VOA for malaysia



## kaviamit (Jun 19, 2013)

I am going to attend a conference in singapore for 5 days, and I have visa for singapore but I want to make 2 day trip for malaysia, Is it possibly that I will get there visa on arrival (VOA) in malaysia or not? Now I have not much time to apply for visa from my origin country. If VOA facility is there then what is the process to get it?


----------

